# Tranmission conversion linkage 65 GTO



## ragselmonte (May 28, 2016)

I have a 65 GTO Convertible and changed my AT from a counsel mounted powerglide to a TH400. Hooked up my regular linkage to it and only get Drive, Reverse and Park. I know there is a conversion out there to get the proper shifts. Has anybody every used this Conversion Kit sold by OPGI??? Is it as simple as they claim???


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the only commercially avail conversion I'm acquainted with is made by SHIFTWORKS. Opgi is just a reseller, & i dont buy from them. Have a customer that I built a HD posi rear for his '65 & he then converted the '65 from its original SuperTurbine300 to a built Turbo400 using the SHIFTWORKS conversion gate/cable.


----------

